# Simple Garnish



## jjbbqguy (Jun 23, 2007)

Does anyone know where one could find patterns or ideas on simple garnishes. (fruit or veggie carvings)

Thanks


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

What do you want to garnish?


----------



## jjbbqguy (Jun 23, 2007)

I am just looking for different idea's. Such as fruit and veggie carvings.


----------



## cacook (Jan 18, 2006)

Amazon.com: Art of Garnishing: Books: Inja Nam,Arno Schmidt

Amazon.com: Art of Garnishing: Books: Inja Nam,Arno Schmidt

Food Art; Garnishing Made Easy


----------



## jjbbqguy (Jun 23, 2007)

Thank you very much


----------



## conduttore (Nov 19, 2008)

This site looks fantastic! Just needs a bit more content, looks like they haven't fully started yet..

www.HowToGarnish.com - Food Garnishing Tips and Decoration Ideas


----------

